# Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin!



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin! *​ 
*Der 17.11.2012 wird ein historischer Tag für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland - so oder so*​

Nicht weniger als die lange angestrebte Fusion der beiden deutschen Dachverbände VDSF (Verband deutscher Sportfischer) und DAV (Deutscher Anglerverband) soll nun abgeschlossen werden und in einen in DAFV umbenannten VDSF münden. 


*Was bisher geschah (stark gekürzt).*
Bereits im Jahr 2006 beim deutschen Fischereitag in Wismar gab es erste Gespräche im Bezug auf einen Zusammenschluss der beiden deutschen Bundesverbände des DAV und VDSF. 

In den Jahren 2009/2010 wurde es dann konkreter und es wurde eine sog. 12er Kommission einberufen, um eine gleichberechtigte Fusion auf Augenhöhe vorzubereiten und inhaltliche wie persönliche Differenzen aufzuarbeiten.

Bestehend aus 6 DAV-Vertretern und 6 VDSF-Vertretern die zusammen Grundlagen für einen gemeinsamen Bundesverband erarbeiten sollten. Der VDSF zog im September 2010 beim Fischereitag in München dann seine 6 Vertreter ab.

Danach gab es ein Zerwürfnis zwischen den beiden Präsidien (VDSF und DAV) und die Verhandlungen galten als „auf Eis gelegt“. 

Um den Fusionsprozess dennoch weiterzutreiben, gründete sich die sogenannte „Initiative Pro DAFV“, bestehend aus Landesverbänden beider Bundesverbände. 

Ergebnis des Bestrebens dieser Initiative ist, dass nun tatsächlich am 17.11.2012 der Versuch unternommen werden soll, diese Fusion hinzubekommen. 


*Was genau soll am 16.11 und 17.11 in Berlin passieren? *
Es treffen sich am Wochenende 16./17.11. 2012 zuerst beide Verbandsausschüsse, um die jeweiligen Hauptversammlungen beider Verbände vorzubereiten.

Dann finden am 17.11. die Hauptversammlungen beider Verbände getrennt statt.

Zuerst soll dann nach der Mittagspause im VDSF unter Anwesenheit des Notars der Verschmelzungsvertrag abgestimmt werden, danach ebenso im DAV.

In beiden Fällen ist dazu eine Mehrheit von mindestens 75% der abgegebenen Stimmen auf der jeweiligen Hauptversammlung notwendig.




*Was spricht für eine Abstimmung pro geplanter Fusion?*
Ganz klar die Vergangenheit. Denn die Deligierten beider Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV) haben bisher im Prinzip so ziemlich alles abgenickt, was ihnen vom Präsidium angetragen wurde. 


*Was spricht für eine Abstimmung contra geplanter Fusion?*
Der VDSF-Landesverband Niedersachsen hat öffentlich angekündigt gegen eine Fusion (so wie im Moment geplant, nicht grundsätzlich!) zu stimmen und zudem auf seiner Webseite alle relevanten Dokumente zur Fusion veröffentlicht. 

Dies könnte dazu führen, dass weitere VDSF-Landesverbände diesem Beispiel folgen.

Zudem bestehen viele rechtliche Bedenken an der Ausführung der Fusion, so wie sie geplant ist (sowohl bei der Abstimmung zum Präsidium durch Nichtmiglieder (die DAV-Verbände sind dann ja noch kein VDFS/DAFV-Mitglied) wie auch viele weitere juristische Stolperfallen).



*Was passiert wenn die Fusion so nicht klappen sollte?*
Zunächst existieren beide Bundesverbände wie bisher auch weiter.

Was im Laufe der kommenden Jahre daraus resultieren würde, kann nur gemutmaßt werden.


*Weitere Informationen rund um die Fusion*


*Webseiten der Verbände:*
www.vdsf.de 
www.anglerverband.com 

Die Webseiten der Landesverbände sind entsprechend auf den Seiten der Bundesverbände verlinkt. 


*Weitere Quellen:*

www.anglerneuigkeiten.de 

www.fusion-nein-danke.de 

www.thomasguenther.wordpress.com 



*Veröffentlichungen der Anglerpraxis-Redaktion:* 

*Fusion der Anglerverbände* 
*Standpunkte - Stammtisch: Verbandsfusion* 
*Wer ist dafür oder dagegen, Fusion DAV + VDSF* 
*Standpunkte - Stammtisch: Verbandsfusion, Teil 2* 
*Treffen beim DAV in Berlin* 
*An alle Anglerverbände*
*Am Haken: Omertà - oder doch lieber drüber reden?*
*Die Bundesverbände: Fusion, Verschelzung, einverleiben oder "bessere Alternative"?* 
*Offener Brief an die Verbände* 
*Antworten auf unseren offenen Brief an die Verbände* 
*Neue Fragen zur Fusion* 
*Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?* 
*Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion* 
*VDSF und DAV, die Fusion oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...* 
*Angler und ihre Vertretung* 
*Was tun wenn die Vertretung unvertretbar ist? Einen neuen Verband gründen* 
*Am Haken: Über Hysterie, Verfolgungswahn, Fakten, Intrigen, Verbände und Präsidenten (und Hoffmann v* 
*Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit* 
*VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler* 
*Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, an alle Angelvereine und alle Angler* 
*VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....* 
*Die Antwort des DAV auf das "Gesprächsangebot" des VDSF* 
*VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief* 
*VDSF und Demokratieverständnis.....*
*Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion* 
*VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext* 
*Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...* 
*Kommentar zur Initiative "Pro DAFV"...* 
*DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?* 
*Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*
*Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion* 
*Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.* 
*Ein Expräsident redet Klartext: Fusionsfundstücke* 
*Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV* 
*Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*
*Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme des DA V* 
*Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH* 
*Am Haken: Brief an den Verbandspräsidenten aus der Zukunft* 
*Fragen an den DAV zu den Verhandlungen mit dem VDSF* 
*Fragen an die VDSF-Landesverbände*
*VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*
*Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV* 
*Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich* 
*Fragen an den LAVB (DAV-Landesverband Brandenburg)* 
*Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*
*Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit* 
*Teil 1: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF* 
*Teil 2: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF* 
*Am Haken: Präsidenten* 
*Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*
*Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreife* 
*Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster Akt?* 
*Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......* 
*VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler* 
*DAV-Bund lässt keine Journalisten zu* 
*VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?* 
*Fusion endgültig gescheitert* 
*DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?* 
*Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV* 
*HV des DAV: Gedanken von Dr. Thomas Guenther*
*Am Haken: Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär* 
*Nach der Sitzung: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Thomas Finkbeiner* 
*Nach der Sitzung: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*
*Fusionseklat der Anglerverbände: VDSF verliert größten Landesverband* 
*VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF* 
*Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*
*"Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*"Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*Aktuelle Verbands- und Fusionsdiskussionen* 
*DAV: Die Angler vergessen??* 
*Fusion: Wegweisend* 
*Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?* 
*Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage* 
*Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker* 
*DAV-Verbandsausschuss: Aktuelle Infos* 
*Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg* 
*Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände im September* 
*VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion* 
*Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*
*DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze* 
*Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse* 
*Antwort "angemeldet": Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan zur Kandidatur* 
*Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...* 
*Quo vadis, Verbände??* 
*Initiative wirbt in Brief an die Landesverbände um Zustimmung zur Fusion* 
*Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*
*Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???

*


----------



## jannickb (11. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin!*

wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich bis heute nicht wirklich verstanden was sich für mich als kleiner angler bei einer fusion ändern sollte (bzw was sich in zukunft für mich warscheinlich ändern wird)...
wär toll, wenn da bei mir jemand mal etwas licht ins dunkle bringen könnte


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin!*

Deswegen sind oben die ganzen Links aufgeführt zum informieren und nachlesen.

Ändern kann sich für Angler vieles, je nachdem welche angelpolitische Richtung sich am Ende über den Bundesverband durchsetzen würde.

Siehe z. B. dazu hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...fache-weg-zu-einem-einheitlichen-verband.html


----------



## NR.9 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin!*

So ähnlich gehts mir auch ... als Angler im Niedersächsischen VDSF würde ich gerne mal positive sowie negative Veränderungen kurz und knapp geschildert bekommen OHNE jeden der obigen Links nachlesen zu müssen - denn bisher kenne ich nicht wirklich die Unterschiede beider Verbände zueinander ! 
Ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen stellt sich trotzdem für mich die Frage warum es so ist wie bisher den rein praktisch betrachtet ist doch ein Verband für Deutschland sinnvoller - oder ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin!*



NR.9 schrieb:


> So ähnlich gehts mir auch ... als Angler im Niedersächsischen VDSF würde ich gerne mal positive sowie negative Veränderungen kurz und knapp geschildert bekommen OHNE jeden der obigen Links nachlesen zu müssen - denn bisher kenne ich nicht wirklich die Unterschiede beider Verbände zueinander !
> Ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen stellt sich trotzdem für mich die Frage warum es so ist wie bisher den rein praktisch betrachtet ist doch ein Verband für Deutschland sinnvoller - oder ???



Sorry, aber nachlesen, sich informieren und das dann beurteilen können wir euch nicht abnehmen - und wollen das auch nicht...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin!*

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für die Zusammenfassung. So können sich auch all die User und Angler, die sich bisher noch nicht so für das Thema interessiert haben, sich einmal mit dem Thema intensiver beschäftigen und lernen, Eure Beweggründe für Eure Offensive besser zu verstehen. Lernen, dass Ihr gute Gründe habt, so deutlich gegen diese (Kon-)Fusion, die fehlende Informationspolitik der Verbände und eine schweigsame designierte Präsidentin vorzugehen bzw. die genannten Punkte zu veröffentlichen- und dass Ihr das für uns Angler tut. In der Verwaltungssprache würde man den Begriff "Gefahrenabwehr" benutzen.... Den finde ich hier sehr passend!

Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin!*

Da hat auch Franz sehr!!! mitgeholfen beim zusammenstellen.

Danke für die Blumen......


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin!*

Interessant beim Showdown in Berlin ist auch die Terminliste der designierten Präsidentin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (siehe auch: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben....-christel-happach-kasan-zur-kandidatur.html; http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ach-kasan-ueberarbeitet-oder-inkompetent.html)...

Da sind zwar alle möglichen Termine aufgeführt, von 60. Geburtstagen bis hin zu Gottesdienstbesuchen -  nur dass sie am 16./17.11. in Berlin bei VDSF und DAV sein soll, wo sie ja immerhin zur Präsidentin eines umbenannten Bundesverbandes gewählt werden soll, das steht da nicht drin....

Siehe:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/kalender/

Warum auch immer - bei Kommunikationsverweigerern kann man da ja wie immer dann nur spekulieren.............


----------



## blinkerkatze (11. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin!*

Was sollte passieren wenn es schief geht....... es werden Landesverbände das VDSF  für 2013 ihre Kündigung einreichen. Und so mit verliert der VDSF 2014 einige Landesverbände.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin!*



> Was sollte passieren wenn es schief geht....... es werden Landesverbände das VDSF für 2013 ihre Kündigung einreichen. Und so mit verliert der VDSF 2014 einige Landesverbände.



Das passiert ja aber auch, wenn die Fusion kommen sollte...

Hat LSFV-NDS ja schon klar gemacht, dass sie dann austreten aus diesem alten Verband mit neuem Namen..

Von einigen anderen LV sind diesbezügliche Überlegungen ebenfalls bekannt.

Unter anderem wohl auch von einem nicht zu kleinen Verband, der auch mal der Initiative angehörte - bis dann endlich mal aussagekräftige Dokumente offen gelegt wurde und Maßnahmen für/zur Gefahrenabwehr für den Landesverband ergriffen wurden (gegen diese Fusion stimmen und im Falle, dass sie kommt, dann austreten wie auch NDS)..


----------



## Honeyball (11. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin!*

Tja, ist die Anwesenheit der Kandidatin denn notwendig?
Dank ihrer Homepage wissen wir ja, dass sie existiert.
Dank der Initiative pro DAFV wissen wir ja, dass sie kandidiert.
Dank der Veröffentlichungen von Herrn Klasing wissen wir ja, dass sie verliert.

...Und Kay Hai weiß ja sogar, wie sowas passiert.

Stört es uns da wirklich noch, dass sie alles einfach ignoriert ???#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion VDSF und DAV – 17.11.2012 – Showdown in Berlin!*

Das ist ja das Problem:
Die Funktionäre beider Bundesverbände und die, die jetzt noch in der (w)irren Initiative tätig sind, haben es mit ihrem Dilettantismus (finanziell, organisatorisch, juristisch) geschafft, dass es so weit kommt.

Gott sei Dank zeichnet sich aber ab, dass in einzelnen Verbänden begriffen wird, dass dieses von den Bundesverbänden und der (w)irren Initiative gewünschte "weiter so" mit Hinterzimmermauscheln mittel- bis langfristig der organisierten Angelei mehr schadet als offene Information, Kommunikation und Mitnahme......


----------

